# john Cleese TomTom voice - Buy Meters or Yards version?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... I feel pretty stupid this morning. 

I want to buy the John Cleese voice for my TomTom GPS today for a bit of fun. There is the meters and yards version, and I'm confused on the best one to buy for Canada.  

After Googling for 15 minutes, I'm still confused. 

And no, I am not smarter than a 5th grader apparently.  

Any help?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Uh... Canadian road signs are in metres..... Seems a slam-dunk....  

My Garmin can't accept new voices, but if it did I'd want the voice Father Jack on Father Ted..... a lot of "Earse" and "Feck" and "****e" and holler "Drink" every time I pass a pub.... :clap:


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

The question to answer is, how do you think; in Imperial or Metric units? Now, I have zero experience with this type of technology, but it strikes me that if the bulk of your travelling is in Canada, the metric version would be more useful. Since all signs are in kilometres or metres, that would dovetail nicely into your navigation. OTOH, if you are planning to use your TomTom for travelling in the US, then an Imperial version would work better down there, to integrate the guidance from the GPS with road signs, etc.

Frankly, I am surprised that there are two versions. I guess I'm just used to flipping a switch to go from Imperial to Metric on things like bathroom scales or electronic dashboards, and I would expect something like a GPS to be able to do that pretty seamlessly. But, as I noted above, I have no experience with GPS technology.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

If you get the imperial version, the onscreen prompts won't exactly match up with the voice prompts. On screen, it might indicate a turn in 300 meter but the voice will say something else. As far as I can tell, the unit seems to do a calculation so that the voice prompts are at the right time in relation to the on screen.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chris said:


> Frankly, I am surprised that there are two versions. I guess I'm just used to flipping a switch to go from Imperial to Metric on things like bathroom scales or electronic dashboards, and I would expect something like a GPS to be able to do that pretty seamlessly. But, as I noted above, I have no experience with GPS technology.


My Garmin offers flip of the switch change by touch screen from Imperial to Metric. I thought they all did, to be honest.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

SINC said:


> My Garmin offers flip of the switch change by touch screen from Imperial to Metric. I thought they all did, to be honest.


I wish it was true for my Mio. All in yards and miles. I would have to hack it to make the change. 
Since I grew up with Imperial measurements it doesn't take long to make mental calculation equivalents. 
The voice tells me to turn when it's appropriate, so I think it wouldn't matter if you got metric or Imperial.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

SINC said:


> My Garmin offers flip of the switch change by touch screen from Imperial to Metric. I thought they all did, to be honest.


The TomTom can be switched back and forth. The difference is in the recorded comments. If you are in metric but using a voice that is in imperial you get differences. If you are in metric, you should use a metric voice but it isn't necessary. Hence the availability of metric and imperial versions of voices.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

(Psst..The file will go into the appropriate voice app when downloaded. The metric voice will only be active when metric is switched on)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a tip on GPS use.

I started using my Garmin on the "bus" setting for my motor home. It warns you of turns far in advance of the "car" setting.

I leave it on "bus" when using my tow vehicle and get much better warnings for turns. The "bus" setting assumes you are a big rig and need time to change lanes and slow down.

Try "bus" and enjoy the difference of having time to plan ahead.


----------

